# shots drifting right?



## AP42 (Feb 13, 2009)

I went to the range today, and for some reason my shots are consistently hitting to the right and a little high - like between 12:00 & 3:00. It's definitely me, not the gun, because my husband shot the same one without this problem. What might I be doing wrong? I'm working on shooting without closing one eye, but it didn't seem to matter if one or both were open, it's the same problem. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

This chart comes in pretty handy, there are always a few different possible causes, but it can help you to start to zero in on the primary ones.

http://www.bullseyepistol.com/training.htm


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That chart is a big help in figuring out what you are doing. 

Dry fire practice will help you overcome anticipation, if that is what you are doing. It can also help figure out the problem, since it is easier to see what you are doing when you squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

AP42 said:


> I went to the range today, and for some reason my shots are consistently hitting to the right and a little high - like between 12:00 & 3:00. It's definitely me, not the gun, because my husband shot the same one without this problem. What might I be doing wrong? I'm working on shooting without closing one eye, but it didn't seem to matter if one or both were open, it's the same problem. Any thoughts? Thanks!


Here is one of those charts.
http://xavierthoughts.blogspot.com/2005/11/shooters-wheel-of-corrections.html
Another
http://www.degrata.com/pdf/commonshootingerrors.pdf
http://home.earthlink.net/~potomac008/Pistol Wheel.htm

There are others but these are what I found real quick.

Are you a right or left hand shooter. Hitting between 12 and 3 sounds like you are a left hand shooter.
If so you may be choking the trigger, when pulling the trigger you should be using the pad of the index finger, and pulling slowly and evenly strait back, many people use the middle part of the finger or the first knuckle, this is called choking the trigger and will cause the shot to go to the right if you are a left handed shooter and to go left if you are a right handed shooter. Because the finger that close to the hand causes the gun to move off target when it is pulled.
Also you may be anticipating the shot/bang/recoil. Many people are scared of the bang or recoil. They try to compensate for this by jerking the gun down some just before they think the gun will go off. People do this but do not realize they are dong it.
Normally this will cause the shot to be lower but it can cause the shot to be hi depending on when the trigger trips and where the shooter is in their flinch.

Weak eye or dominant eye can be a problem, Did this just start, is this a new problem, or are you new to shooting and learning?
If you are an experienced shooter, it could be nerves, under the weather, just about anything. If you are new then the eye factor is something to learn.
Every one has a dominant eye. If your are like me and a right handed shooter your dominant eye might be your right eye. But for some it is the left.
Try shooting at two different targets. On the first shoot with the right eye open and left closed. Then switch. Which one was on target. then do it again but leave both eyes open being sure to use the right then left eye to sight the target. If they come out the same ie, the right or left eye hits on target or closer to target them that is probably your strong eye and the one you should be using when you shoot.

Having said this it is a good idea to practice with the other eye in the event that you need to shoot with it for some reason, this holds true for your hands.
If you are a lefty shoot right handed some and the other way.


----------



## AP42 (Feb 13, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Are you a right or left hand shooter. Hitting between 12 and 3 sounds like you are a left hand shooter.
> 
> Weak eye or dominant eye can be a problem, Did this just start, is this a new problem, or are you new to shooting and learning?


I'm right handed, but very new at this and learning. I'm just starting to work on shooting without closing one eye, so hopefully that part is something that will get better with practice.

Thanks for the links to the charts - gives me some ideas to start with. I'm going to switch to the smaller backstrap and see if that helps my grip. We had left the medium one on so dh & I could share, but he's just going to have to get his own gun. 

About dry firing: I just read somewhere about using spent brass instead of snap-caps to practice dry firing. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

AP42 said:


> I'm right handed, but very new at this and learning. I'm just starting to work on shooting without closing one eye, so hopefully that part is something that will get better with practice.
> 
> Thanks for the links to the charts - gives me some ideas to start with. I'm going to switch to the smaller backstrap and see if that helps my grip. We had left the medium one on so dh & I could share, but he's just going to have to get his own gun.
> 
> About dry firing: I just read somewhere about using spent brass instead of snap-caps to practice dry firing. Is this a good idea?


It serves the same purpose but I do not recommend it. Snapcaps are intentionally a different colour than live ammo so that they will not be confused when in a firearm.
Even the best of us make mistakes. The problem with using spent brass as a snap cap is that it looks just like a live round in the gun.
If you are using it as a snap cap and leave it in the gun, you may believe it to be a real round later in a life altering moment and find out to late that you forgot to remove your "snap cap" from the pistol when practising.
On the flip side, if you are in the habit of using spent brass as a SC and you at some point believe that what is in your gun is a spent load and it turns out to be a live round you may end up shooting some one, your dog, TV, PS3 etc.
It's up to you, but I would not recommend it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AP42 said:


> About dry firing: I just read somewhere about using spent brass instead of snap-caps to practice dry firing. Is this a good idea?


 No. Not for repeated firings. Spent brass (which already has a dent from the firing pin) doesn't cushion the impact from the firing pin the way a snap cap does. There is also the risk of mistaking a live round, which may be in the gun, for a spent case.

edit: you beat me to it...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> No. Not for repeated firings. Spent brass (which already has a dent from the firing pin) doesn't cushion the impact from the firing pin the way a snap cap does. There is also the risk of mistaking a live round, which may be in the gun, for a spent case.
> 
> edit: you beat me to it...


LOL I use to use spent brass as a SC when I first got in to shooting with my revolver. And as you say it beats the crap out of the spent primer after a while and you have to replace them frequently..
But it can be done. As we both said though, it is a safety hazard in more ways than one.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

AP42 said:


> I'm right handed, but very new at this and learning. I'm just starting to work on shooting without closing one eye, so hopefully that part is something that will get better with practice.
> 
> Thanks for the links to the charts - gives me some ideas to start with. I'm going to switch to the smaller backstrap and see if that helps my grip. We had left the medium one on so dh & I could share, but he's just going to have to get his own gun.
> 
> About dry firing: I just read somewhere about using spent brass instead of snap-caps to practice dry firing. Is this a good idea?


Red

In time you will. I use to shoot with my right eye, left eye closed all the time. I read an article about how that was a bad habit to get in to, and that shooting with both eyes open is better because once you get use to it. You actually shoot more accurately and your feald of vision is larger and you have a broader view of near by threats.
Also keep in mind that if a threat situation does come to pass. Most people involuntarily get tunnel vision from the stress and adrenalin, Tunnel vision with two eyes open is bad enough, but what would that be like with just one eye??
I now shoot with both eyes open all the time and don't think twice about it.
Cheers.


----------

